# do you use a scale to know how much pressure to Tamp?



## bengregz (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi there, is there a scientific way to measure the pressure of the tamp so as to produce perfect pressure every time or is this less importunity than other factors? i was told by a friend that you can use a small set of scales and press down to desired value i cannot remember the value?

any tips for the perfect coffee welcome thanks.

B.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Practice is the best answer , you can get a calibrated tamper which clicks when you reach your desired pressure .

the secret (if there is any ) is to keep the tamp the same over and over to keep things as consitant as possible.


----------



## TobiasM (Nov 16, 2016)

no, I don't think that the right pressure is so important, it's way more important to distribute right before tamping, than tamping with a constant pressure.


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

do not try putting 30lbs of pressure while using "small set of scales" it will most certainly destroy them with their 2kg limits. use bathroom scales if you must but just push on them to get an idea of how much pressure 25/30lbs is

consistency is the best bet, and make sure your using a tamper that is the correct fit for your basket. if its too small, your not getting an even tamp across the puck.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Just as important as consistent pressure and even distribution is maintaining an even / level bed of coffee when tamping.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I would tend to agree with Tobias and El C. Aim for an even bed and then compress it evenly. What you're trying to avoid is areas of high compression that will result in dead spots, and air gaps, cracks or channels that will allow the water to rush through without extracting evenly from the bed.

Consistency of tamp pressure is still a factor, as you will have dialled in your beans to a certain grind level, and want a similar extraction time each shot. But there is a point beyond which it makes negligible difference how hard you tamp. The evenness of the bed and absence of faults is of greater importance. Which basically means you need to pay attention to the distribution of coffee in the basket, and then just find a tamping technique that feels natural and repeatable.


----------



## Ashley8000 (Jan 20, 2017)

Great discussion, if you had low flow rate for a 30ml shot, would you change the grind or tamp pressure first?


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

you can use a click mat as well to help with consistency, after a while using it you get a feel for things and are able to make things much more repeatable

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/click-mat-by-espressogear.html


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

What matters is that you are consistent in your tamping:

- great distribution

- level tamp

should mean that you can change flow rate using grind.

Personally I tamp to firm finger pressure rather than leaning on my tamper to get 30lbs of pressure. Muscle memory tells me I'm doing it the same. A naked portafilter tells me my puck saturates and flows evenly.

Keep it simple, you don't really need click tampers and pressure mats, just scales for measuring brew ratio.


----------



## graphium (May 11, 2014)

Has anybody tried those new handle-less "push" tampers ? I watched a video of some barista champion using them, just wondering if they're any good.


----------



## Mark G (Oct 22, 2016)

graphium said:


> Has anybody tried those new handle-less "push" tampers ? I watched a video of some barista champion using them, just wondering if they're any good.


Have a look at this thread:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?35112&p=461441#post461441


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ashley8000 said:


> Great discussion, if you had low flow rate for a 30ml shot, would you change the grind or tamp pressure first?


I would adjust the grind. You really want to develop muscle memory for a consistent tamp - not try to vary it for 'fine tuning' or you'll never know where you are. Also, flow rate is heavily influenced by dose - if you put 18g in the basket and pull a shot, and then try 19g of the same grinds your shot time will lengthen considerably (especially if it's already a tight grind). Hence why people bang on about weighing in and out. You really have to keep dose, tamp, etc as consistent as possible and only vary one thing at a time - usually grind if its an extraction time thing.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I wouldn't be without my Push tamper now - I find it easy to use, comfortable and repeatable.


----------



## graphium (May 11, 2014)

Mark G said:


> Have a look at this thread:
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?35112&p=461441#post461441


Thanks, I did not realise how expensive they are. I will stick with my "traditional" tamper.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

The main thing about a tamper for home use is that it's a good fit in the basket. Some cheap "58mm" tampers actually measure just over 57 (from experience) and don't do a great job of sealing the edges, even requiring a slight "NSEW" motion. I replaced my generic 58mm with a flat 58.35 Knock and a curved 58.4 Torr.


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

graphium said:


> Thanks, I did not realise how expensive they are. I will stick with my "traditional" tamper.


i picked up a "flat tamper off amazon (a dobboco) for £30, and its great if you use the same amount of coffee and everytime, but if you try different beans which require a bit of dialing in then its a bit useless. also as mentioned above its a touch too small for ims/vst baskets although not unusable.

i have just ordered a 58.4mm motta from bellabarista that should fit my basket a lot better.


----------



## graphium (May 11, 2014)

£30 sounds much better, thanks I will have a look. To be fair I am quite happy with my motta - I get good results most of the time. I just liked the idea of improved repetitivity... On the other hand, I think I can work on that with my motta.


----------

